# Yodelling offends praying Muslim...  Yodeller must pay fine.



## Grenadier (Dec 1, 2010)

Sad to see this happening to Austria...

Not good for y'all who yodel...  This guy got fined 800 Euros because his neighbor asserted that the yodelling was deliberately offensive to Muslims.  

http://www.austriantimes.at/news/Ge...Yodelling_offends_praying_Muslims,_say_judges


----------



## granfire (Dec 1, 2010)

he might have yoddled racial slurs...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 1, 2010)

Try Yodeling in a Catholic Church and see how far it gets you


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 1, 2010)

As Austria is possibly one of the most rascist countries in the world it doesn't surprise me that someone would yodel to annoy his Muslim neighbour. The fact the court have fined this guy means it may be moving in the right direction towards anti racsist behaviour.
http://www.coe.int/t/dghl/monitorin...leases/61-02_03_2010_Austria_en.asp#TopOfPage

_"At the same time, racism in public discourse remains a worrying issue, in the absence of an adequate response by the authorities. Far-right political parties have openly exploited prejudice against minorities, immigrants, refugees, asylum seekers, Jews and Muslims and their statements have not been always condemned by mainstream political parties in a sufficiently strong manner. In addition, some media have contributed to creating an atmosphere of hostility against members of minority groups and asylum seekers"_

_http://ipsnews.net/news.asp?idnews=47483_

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jörg_Haider

http://www.jpost.com/International/Article.aspx?id=195218&R=R4


PS hopes this helps to keep the post count up in the study


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 1, 2010)

It seems no one is capable of exercising a 'live and let live' philosophy.  In many Middle Eastern countries, they stab Christian ministers and priests, burn down churches, persecute Jews.  In some European and some places in America, they taunt, harass, desecrate and vandalize places of worship of Mosques and other non-Christian and Jewish religions.  Each side uses the acts committed by the other side to 'prove' how awful 'those people' are.

It's nearly enough to make me into an atheist.  Not because I don't believe in God, but because His followers - of whatever flavor - make me sick to my stomach.  All ya'll.  Muslims, Jews, Christians, the whole enchilada.  You're nuts, you're freaking certifiable.


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 1, 2010)

If Austrians don't walk around yodelling all the time while wearing feathered caps and suspendered shorts, then everything I learned from The Price is Right is wrong.


----------



## granfire (Dec 1, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> If Austrians don't walk around yodelling all the time while wearing feathered caps and suspendered shorts, then everything I learned from The Price is Right is wrong.


Bob Barker deceived you.


----------



## granfire (Dec 1, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> It seems no one is capable of exercising a 'live and let live' philosophy.  In many Middle Eastern countries, they stab Christian ministers and priests, burn down churches, persecute Jews.  In some European and some places in America, they taunt, harass, desecrate and vandalize places of worship of Mosques and other non-Christian and Jewish religions.  Each side uses the acts committed by the other side to 'prove' how awful 'those people' are.
> 
> It's nearly enough to make me into an atheist.  Not because I don't believe in God, but because His followers - of whatever flavor - make me sick to my stomach.  *All ya'll.  Muslims, Jews, Christians, the whole enchilada.  You're nuts, you're freaking certifiable.*




Well, it about sums it up.
My dad's motto is "I don't have a problem with HIM, it's the ground crew that bothers me"

ever thought of putting it on a bumper sticker?


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 1, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> It seems no one is capable of exercising a 'live and let live' philosophy. In many Middle Eastern countries, they stab Christian ministers and priests, burn down churches, persecute Jews. In some European and some places in America, they taunt, harass, desecrate and vandalize places of worship of Mosques and other non-Christian and Jewish religions. Each side uses the acts committed by the other side to 'prove' how awful 'those people' are.
> 
> It's nearly enough to make me into an atheist. Not because I don't believe in God, but because His followers - of whatever flavor - make me sick to my stomach. All ya'll. Muslims, Jews, Christians, the whole enchilada. You're nuts, you're freaking certifiable.


 
It's actually little to do with religion, it's far more to do with 'difference'. Religion is the peg that rascism of this type is hung on but you'll find in reality that rascists don't care about how or even if you worship anything or one but do care that you aren't the same as them. They feel a superiority to lesser humans and fear that the lesser humans will either take over or will somehow harm them so they must destory the lesser people. We could all be atheists and agnostics but this wouldn't stop the rascism, it would just find another difference to persecute people with. The Nazis and now the neo Nazis have a big lists of people they want rid of and very few are because of religion, they want rid of black people for example who of course have many religions including various forms of Christianity, Judaism and Islam, many of course have no religion. 
You need to look deeper than just blaming people for having a religion, the problem is a deep seated fear of different people, something that abolishing or outlawing religion isn't going to solve, education and acceptance may however.


----------



## oaktree (Dec 1, 2010)

Isn't Yodeling and the Muezzin use different pitch range?

Muezzin:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdNyW5HnMpg&feature=related

Yodeling:
http://www.youtube.com/user/swissinfovideos?v=xT5wVLxmDSk&feature=pyv&ad=5362478219&kw=switzerland

To me they sound different.


----------



## granfire (Dec 1, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> It's actually little to do with religion, it's far more to do with 'difference'. Religion is the peg that rascism of this type is hung on but you'll find in reality that rascists don't care about how or even if you worship anything or one but do care that you aren't the same as them. They feel a superiority to lesser humans and fear that the lesser humans will either take over or will somehow harm them so they must destory the lesser people. We could all be atheists and agnostics but this wouldn't stop the rascism, it would just find another difference to persecute people with. The Nazis and now the neo Nazis have a big lists of people they want rid of and very few are because of religion, they want rid of black people for example who of course have many religions including various forms of Christianity, Judaism and Islam, many of course have no religion.
> You need to look deeper than just blaming people for having a religion, the problem is a deep seated fear of different people, something that abolishing or outlawing religion isn't going to solve, education and acceptance may however.



That is sadly true. It does not matter much what the hangup is.
However: religion, _organized religion_ had a huge impact on developing that mindset.

And it goes back a long way, in antiquity you did not adhere to the national believe you were perceived as an active thread to the common good by angering the gods.

making segments of the population out to be the scape goats for difficult events has not helped that any, be it the burning of Rome or the plague.

Religion is a common galvinizer, not to mention it also lays the foundation in many ways for minute self worth and appreciation in many followers, also one piece of the puzzle why religion is always somewhere in the hate mix.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 1, 2010)

The sooner we all blow ourselves to hell, the better.  Bring on the eschaton, dammit.


----------



## geezer (Dec 1, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> The sooner we all blow ourselves to hell, the better. Bring on the *eschaton*, dammit.


 
Aw, sombody's a grumpy gus today. BTW _eschaton? _That's a new one to me! I surmise it means the end of all, since it has the same root as _eschatology_ or branch of theology concerned with the "last days" and end of the world. Still it wasn't even in my dictionary. See how you guys make me smarter! Who woulda' thunk it?


----------



## Bruno@MT (Dec 1, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> The sooner we all blow ourselves to hell, the better.  Bring on the eschaton, dammit.



Nope. We need aliens. 
As soon as we discover aliens, we'll unite like ying and yang halves in order to exploit them to the fullest measure of our capabilities. If they attacked us first, that would be even better, provided we can come out on top.

Nothing can make men stand together like a common threat.


----------



## Blade96 (Dec 1, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> The sooner we all blow ourselves to hell, the better.  Bring on the eschaton, dammit.



but.....i aint ready to die yet


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 1, 2010)

Bruno@MT said:


> Nope. We need aliens.
> As soon as we discover aliens, we'll unite like ying and yang halves in order to exploit them to the fullest measure of our capabilities. If they attacked us first, that would be even better, provided we can come out on top.
> 
> Nothing can make men stand together like a common threat.


 
*hurm*


----------



## crushing (Dec 1, 2010)

geezer said:


> Aw, sombody's a grumpy gus today. BTW _eschaton? _That's a new one to me! I surmise it means the end of all, since it has the same root as _eschatology_ or branch of theology concerned with the "last days" and end of the world. Still it wasn't even in my dictionary. See how you guys make me smarter! Who woulda' thunk it?


 
I had to google it.  Looks like the proper phrase is "immanentize the eschaton".  I don't know if I'm getting any smarter, but I'm knowing more.


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 1, 2010)

crushing said:


> I had to google it. Looks like the proper phrase is "immanentize the eschaton". I don't know if I'm getting any smarter, but I'm knowing more.


 

You guys are killing me. Here's your homework assignment.

Illuminatus! Trilogy

http://www.amazon.com/Illuminatus-T...9811/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291243273&sr=8-1


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 2, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> You guys are killing me. Here's your homework assignment.
> 
> Illuminatus! Trilogy
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Illuminatus-T...9811/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291243273&sr=8-1



Fnord!


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 2, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Fnord!


 
Did you say something?  I don't see it.


----------



## granfire (Dec 2, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Fnord!




DAMN, I knew it was one of them nerd insider jokes...


----------



## Big Don (Dec 2, 2010)

I hate the sound of yodeling, but, I'm not going to claim my hatred of it is religious in nature.


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 2, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> It seems no one is capable of exercising a 'live and let live' philosophy. In many Middle Eastern countries, they stab Christian ministers and priests, burn down churches, persecute Jews. In some European and some places in America, they taunt, harass, desecrate and vandalize places of worship of Mosques and other non-Christian and Jewish religions. Each side uses the acts committed by the other side to 'prove' how awful 'those people' are.
> 
> It's nearly enough to make me into an atheist. Not because I don't believe in God, but because His followers - of whatever flavor - make me sick to my stomach. All ya'll. Muslims, Jews, Christians, the whole enchilada. You're nuts, you're freaking certifiable.


 
It's why I have met more and more people saying that they are not "religious", but they are "spiritual".  I focus on MY relationship with God, I don't concern myself too much with the mandates of man wrapped and tied up in religion.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 2, 2010)

It all depends on yuor POV

*The Yodel*







Yodeling could then be simply eating a yodel



or if you prefer

Yodeling

Yes I know that last one was oh so very wrong and just plain evil... and that is why I linked it :EG:


----------



## granfire (Dec 2, 2010)

Evil, indeed!


----------



## SensibleManiac (Dec 2, 2010)

Bruno@MT said:


> Nope. We need aliens.
> As soon as we discover aliens, we'll unite like ying and yang halves in order to exploit them to the fullest measure of our capabilities. If they attacked us first, that would be even better, provided we can come out on top.
> 
> Nothing can make men stand together like a common threat.



Wouldn't that just make us come full circle back to where we are at the moment.
Instead of just hating each other, do we have to drag alien races into this so we can hate them to come together.
Seems pretty pointless to me.

Time to grow up human race.


----------



## granfire (Dec 2, 2010)

let's just stick to hate yoddling!


----------

